# ,  / > Ten-Tec >  Ten-Tec Eagle Model 599 Transceiver.

## UR5LAM

,          .
 ""    :

----------

-  -3  .

----------


## EU1ME

,      :Smile: 
        !!!

----------


## EU1ME

> Alinc',       -    2  !.   .


      ...
 -   ...

----------


## EU1ME

> ,!


  :Wink:

----------

...    .  multicolor display      .        ? QRP  . contest  . DXing?  .      ... ,   ,     ...

----------


## Terry

> ...
>  -   ...


     ,  .
   ,       -  .
    ,    .
    ,        .

----------


## RA4RT

> TEN-TEC    599 "",       .
> 73!


  ,    ,    ,   ,    .
MD3 Dynamic Range: 100dB/20kHz, 99dB/2kHz, 300
Hz BW, preamp off
Blocking Dynamic Range: 141dB/20kHz,
130dB/2kHz, 500 Hz BW, preamp off
LO Phase Noise: -132dBc/Hz@20kHz, -121dBc/
Hz@2kHz
Noise Floor: -137dBm/300Hz BW, preamp on
Image Rejection: 1st IF: >90dB/HF bands,>70dB/6M;
2nd IF: >73dB
IF Frequencies: 1st:9.0015 MHz, 2nd:22.5 kHz, 3rd:0

 ... :Razz:

----------


## UR6ISU

.     2  ,   FT-847...       ...  . ,   . 
,     .      .

----------


## UX7LL

?

----------


## SLAVA / UA1ZU

, ""  .
    IC-775,FT-840,TS-570
EAGLE TT-599       /

     - .
  TT-538 TEN-TEC.  EAGLE tt-599.

*  16 ():*

    ,       
  .    , -,.
     TEN-TEC.
   -.
UA1ZU/MM

----------

- "". multicolor display        .        ?     ,         .

----------


## RV9UP

> 


IMHO         .     TT-565     .
PCB  ,    .        ,     " "  .    .
    -.   .        . 
,  ,    565    ,    -. .

73
UP

----------


## rk6mb



----------


## Gene RZ3CC

,        ,        !         ,   !          (         ) ,             !    ,           ""    ,    -56 ,    ""     !

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

To K2KSB
  ""      ?        ,       -   ! 
     ,        ,   ,      .
        ,       ,   " "  
eHam !        ( -  !)      UA1FA , 
    ,       ,       ,  UW3DI .      
  ?    -  ,     -   !   -   ""  
 "   " !   ,         ,   - 
 ,  ""     (!)  ,   UA1DZ !

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

,      !    "  "                   !   ,     ,      ,       ,      ,       !  ,        ,       .             -     -    !

----------


## rz3aam

!
   , - (   )  OMNI-VI  OMNI-VI plus,    .        .

----------


## UA8U

.     1.816,   1.810( ).    . . ,RZ9UI.

----------


## UA8U

> TEN-TEC   1.816,       32  64  http://www.tentec.com/pages/Transceiver-Downloads.html
> 
> https://www.tentec.com/downloads/man...599Firmare.txt
> 
> 73's
> Alex


   .    .  -  .     .  ?   . RZ9UI@MAIL.RU  . .

----------


## UA8U

> . 
>   flash eagle 599
> 1.    off
> 2.         .
> 3.    off
> 4.         USB
> 5.    ON  /.   .      ,   1,2,3.
> 6.    (Start Update programm)
> 7.  -    
> ...


          .   ,  ,  USB .   . .        .      .    .

----------


## R4NX

.   .   .
      "Argonaut V" -    .
"NB"-       .(   ...)
  -   0,85!  - 8!   "" !
      .    .
      "TEN-TEC"     - "Eagle"  "Jupiter" ?!

----------


## KARRA

> )  COM-,


 usb-com         com  ?
  2    ...    ?     ?

----------


## WT2J

usb-com  ,   *UR5LAM*   ,    DOS .
 ,   ,  COM    .
73!
Alex

 ,   
John KI4JPL

----------

, .
     .          .
 .  ?
  .

----------

,  .

----------


## RA3BA

ADE-1H  ADE-1.   .           .

----------


## UT4LW

> .


: Noise Floor: -137dBm/300Hz BW, preamp on
  500   -135 .   . ,   ,  .

----------


## UA8U

> ,


     .   .   .

----------


## UA8U

> 


  ,     -.

 -.  .  .

----------


## RA3BA

.   ,  2  3,        .   ,     Ten-Tec,     ,     ,     .     , ,      ,       .   ,   .    ,   100  ,             .  , ,  -    ,         .  ,     Eagle     .

----------


## RA3BA

*  6 ():*

,  1.829.

 ,   . !

----------


## RA3BA

.    ?          .   ?

----------

